# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Gesprongen aders in oog

## borkent

Mijn Heer ik heb elke maand wel in een of bijde ogen een gesprongen adertje ligt dat ergens aan of kan het geen kwaad ? albert borkent

----------

